# Plants in an Outdoor Aviary?



## Miizki (Jan 31, 2011)

What kind of plants should I put in my outdoor aviary, if any? Maybe a small tree or something with branches for perching?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

No plants in the aviary. I had tried that several times. The tiels will shred and destroy them. A large tree branch with no leaves would work OK for perches.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Some people use potted plants and rotate them when the plant(s) in the aviary need to be rescued from the cockatiels.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Each situation would have to be looked at.
I am guessing it would depend on how many birds, what type, and how big the aviary is.
Cleaning would be the problem if they were growing in the ground, so, yes to pot plants and rotation of pots. on hard floor.
Like if you had Loris in a flight, it would be hard to clean to mess. And need a solid floor, like concrete, to be able to flush out.
But if you only had a few smaller birds, or at least not runny pooh's, then it can work.
One practice I see in NZ is having Quail running around on the ground, in a mixed bird aviary. They do very well with live cover. I think on a natural floor.
With the lori's at the rescue, (around 22 in two joined flights) (Yes we know they are over crowded, we are working on a four flight aviary). They get fresh branches hung in the flights. True they make a mess of them and then the floor gets covered in the debris, which can be a pain. But to hear them happy, makes it worth it.


----------



## NuttyNu (Aug 20, 2009)

I just put cut-off fruit tree in there, they love chwing the fresh bark and leaves up but does not kill a plant. my cockatiels also love the buds nd the apples when they are in fruit (Just check they do not go rotten when they are in there. )


----------

